# endoscopic DCR



## Jamie Dezenzo (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello all and Happy Friday,

I have aEndoscopic dacryorhinocystostomy (DCR), probing w/ crawford stent.


This is the first for me....still use 68720 or unlisted since the Endoscope was used? Any thoughts would be great!


----------



## jdrueppel (Mar 20, 2009)

This is done with the assistance of nasal endoscopy.  I use CPT 31239.

Julie, CPC


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks Julie! So in this case do you also bill for the probing and placing of crawford stents 68815?


----------

